# hey mimb guys



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

im looking to do some custom work on my brute and im needing a lever to do what im wanting. so what im asking is can yall tell me some 4wheelers that have manual 4x4 levers like the honda 420 for example


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

pm rmax .. he is doing something like that


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

yeah i know but its taking him awhile to get his patent so i was jus gona make my own for now but i dont wana copy him so i dont want ideals from him. im sure his is gona b a great product


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yea i personally think that is 1 of the best idea's for a brute in a long time .. i'm thinking of getting 1 of his contraptions ...lol


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

now if u do this would this lock it in 4wd right then or are we still gonna have to have some wheel roll for it to lock in


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

what it does is instantly locks in 4 wheel drive dont have to roll any for it to lock in .. and if the cable breaks it auto maticly goes into 4 wheel drive to get you back to the truck.. hopefully rmax will chim in.. thats what i have been told ..


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

ac locker is a flip cable toggle


----------



## ga300 (Jul 20, 2010)

quadmaster 500 has a nice 2wd,4wd lever


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

got the good word yesturday, paper work has been approved, placed order for the cables, hop0e to have some buitl up an ready to go shorty after labor day week end, an yes it is instant engagement even in reverse. any interested parties can pm or email at [email protected].


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I like the one on my 03 AC500. It's just below the shifter. If I get into trouble I can literally kick it into 4WD.


----------

